# Crime syndicates have not taken root in UAE



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Crime syndicates have not taken root in UAE*

Dubai: The rapid growth of the UAE has brought with it a natural side-effect - high profile crimes. But security officials contend that criminal activities exist everywhere and things in the country are under control.

A notorious organised crime leader, Georgian Zahar Kalashov, was arrested in Dubai and sent to Spain last month where he was being sought on money laundering and other charges.

Also recently, a number of daring robberies took place in Dubai and other emirates that left people wondering if organised crime has landed in the UAE hand in hand with the booming business and thousands of professionals coming to work here.

A report on international crime threat assessment issued by US Intelligence agencies recently claimed that Dubai "has become a significant centre for financing illicit activities, in part because the preference of many businesses to deal in large amounts of cash makes it difficult for banks to distinguish between legitimate and illicit transactions."

Senior police officials in the country admit the type of crimes in the UAE has changed and become more complicated. Yet the situation is under control, they stress.

On the occasion of Dubai Police's Golden jubilee celebrations in June, the police chief, Lieutenant General Dahi Khalfan Tamim, reported the crime rate was low compared to the population and mix of nationalities, with different cultural and educational backgrounds.

Crimes such as robbery, rape, murder, car theft and pick-pocketing have in fact declined in 2006, he noted, adding that is commendable considering the rising number of residents and travellers who are increasing by 25 per cent annually.

Meanwhile, Dubai Police are "starting to have an active role in international cases," he said. "Our officers have the ability to monitor criminals and capture them before they enter" the UAE.

"During my work in police and as a member of the Dubai's Criminal Investigation Department (CID), I can say, we have never come across organised gangs which meet the international definition," Brigadier Khamis Mattar Al Mazeina, Director of the CID, told Gulf News.

"Our investigations have revealed most crimes were committed by individuals with the motive being personal gain. They weren't planned or organised operations."

He explained that organised gangs engaged in criminal activities and sustained them.

They do not act alone, and their activities are not random. The activities are usually directed by identifiable leaders. These crime groups have a structure, which he said doesn't exist in the UAE.

He said rumours have spread far and wide that the UAE is a base for money laundering.

"Crime is very low compared to the increasing population and the construction and economic boom. Our country is very secure. The UAE is not a base for money laundering or other crimes," he stressed.

For example, he cited one allegation that the One-Dirham shops, that dot the country, are "actually fronts for money laundering, but this is not true."

Brig Al Mazeina also denied accusations that the Russian mafia has set up base in Dubai.

"The UAE is an open country and arresting a mafia member, like Kalashov, here does not mean that the mafia has a base here.

"If there is an arrest warrant from Interpol against a person who is living here we have to arrest him. We have nothing to do with his activities outside the country. Kalashov is a mafia leader who was living here for many years, but Interpol wanted him. The UAE is a member of Interpol, so he was arrested."

Brig Al Mazeina said the UAE, like any other country, faces different threats from illegal residents and infiltrators. "Infiltrators are the main reason behind crimes because they stay here, but have no jobs. Poverty leads to crime."

Some people from Africa or South America may enter the country, "practise black magic, and even commit thefts, but this is not organised crime," he concluded.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

interesting... the crime level is still very low where it doesn't affect us... yet.


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

so i guess dubais still the safest city on the planet

cool


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

dont know... would be an interesting fact... I do know that my mother would never take a cab alone anywhere in the world, but she and we all feel comfortable in dubai.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

i think this will not be for long time...


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

I do agree that with heavy population comes heavy crime, however as long as the laws stay the same strictness it will never be as high as america... so im happy.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ I too don't think crime will ever reach the epidemic proportions of America and Europe. Of course it's going to rise, that's just a natural result of an increasingly diverse population. But I think Dubai has the resources and willpower to keep street crime under control (not sure about white-collar, gang or financial crime) which is the most visible.


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

Street crimes has always been low and will stay low. But Dubai has been the base of the Iranian mafia for the last 25 years and the Russian mafia has been laundering money threw Dubai and has been making a lot of money thanks to the growing amount of Russian prostitutes in Dubai. This is damaging the Philippine prostitution organizations in Dubai.

So street level might be low, but is a great place for organized crime


----------

